# Reserva Privada Kandy Kush?



## imonedollar (Feb 20, 2009)

just put in a new order at The 'Tude and i picked up 5 of the Kandy Kush fem seeds (along with some others but im not concerned about those, for now)


how are the yields? pretty above average??
i tried searching for stuff about this strain on google and on here but i cant find much at all, so if youve grown/smoked it....

help me! enlighten me with anything you know about this strain


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Feb 20, 2009)

I too am getting ready to order 5 fems of the same, please keep me informed on whats what.


----------



## Jo N D 313 (Feb 20, 2009)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I too am getting ready to order 5 fems of the same, please keep me informed on whats what.


I just got some pink kush from somewhere else. Do you guys know anything about this strain? I know nothing about them. Are they fast growing, early to flower?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Feb 20, 2009)

Kush needs a longer veg time, so keep that in mind, don't rush the veg.


----------



## imonedollar (Feb 20, 2009)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Kush needs a longer veg time, so keep that in mind, don't rush the veg.


Hopefully it grows a bit faster being crossed with the TW


----------



## natrone23 (Feb 20, 2009)

i got reserva privada purple wreck. I germed six seeds and got 5 females, the plants look uniform,tight node spacing and overall looks to be great and stable genetics......I tell you they look a hell of alot better tham my "greenhouse seeds" K-train (spinely bastard) and my alaskan Ice............so from experience RP genetics look to be top notch.............I'll let you know how the buds turn out in 2 months.....look for my smoke report.
good luck with the kush


----------



## imonedollar (Feb 21, 2009)

Shweeeeeet. Since i've been looking on RIU ive heard nothing but good things about Reserva so i thought id give them a shot, especially with OK Kush x Trainwreck 


and as for greenhouse, I cant speak personally, and im SURE that people have had good results with them...but from what it looks like they arent too reliable?

especially in terms of germing, everyones always bitching about how their seeds from greenhouse dont germ


----------



## suspect4life (Feb 21, 2009)

I just bought 5 fem kings kush from greenhouse and all 5 germed


----------



## imonedollar (Feb 21, 2009)

suspect4life said:


> I just bought 5 fem kings kush from greenhouse and all 5 germed


hence why i said im sure some people have had success with them...


----------



## suspect4life (Feb 21, 2009)

No problem buddy keep window shopping


----------



## imonedollar (Feb 22, 2009)

not sure what you mean by window shopping, but alright...


----------



## holmes (Mar 20, 2009)

whats the deal with these seeds then


----------



## smitherz18 (Mar 20, 2009)

imonedollar said:


> not sure what you mean by window shopping, but alright...


 window shop means to look around but not to purchase anything... sorry i feel better now


----------



## HomerK24 (Oct 1, 2009)

smitherz18 said:


> window shop means to look around but not to purchase anything... sorry i feel better now


I hate to bump such an old thread, but I'm growing this strain. I got my seed from Attitude and germed it about two weeks ago. The seed was tiny and I had my doubts, but it popped and she's a seedling now. She's on her way to her first completed set of fan leaves. Already has a nice node and she seems to be a very healthy plant. I'll post some pictures once she's a little more interesting to look at since there seems to be very little information on this strain out there.


----------



## Chadwhick (Oct 8, 2009)

HomerK24 said:


> I hate to bump such an old thread, but I'm growing this strain. I got my seed from Attitude and germed it about two weeks ago. The seed was tiny and I had my doubts, but it popped and she's a seedling now. She's on her way to her first completed set of fan leaves. Already has a nice node and she seems to be a very healthy plant. I'll post some pictures once she's a little more interesting to look at since there seems to be very little information on this strain out there.



Just ordered a Kandy Kush from tude, keep me updated on how this strain does im really interested to see the final results. OG X TW seems like a great combination though hopefully it works out for you


----------



## punkenstien (Oct 8, 2009)

well first of all you will have to give it a short veg period as I let mine get to about 18" and it stretched almost 3X even though it had been topped so now I have a 5' tall 5' wide monster with buds that are drooping all over due to the trainwreck in the cross. Week 2-3 of flowering plant grew too fast and top buds were burnt on 1000 watter. It is really hard work to support all the branching since most wire caging material is only 4' tall so that leaves me having to hang most branches from ceiling. Overall great plant for scrog but requires alot of attention. Will put out a smoke report with pic's in around 30 days. good luck!


----------



## NavarreFla (Dec 26, 2009)

punkenstien said:


> well first of all you will have to give it a short veg period as I let mine get to about 18" and it stretched almost 3X even though it had been topped so now I have a 5' tall 5' wide monster with buds that are drooping all over due to the trainwreck in the cross. Week 2-3 of flowering plant grew too fast and top buds were burnt on 1000 watter. It is really hard work to support all the branching since most wire caging material is only 4' tall so that leaves me having to hang most branches from ceiling. Overall great plant for scrog but requires alot of attention. Will put out a smoke report with pic's in around 30 days. good luck!



Still waiting on that smoke report....


----------



## micronyc (Aug 21, 2010)

Reserva Privada Kandy Kush

Responds VERY well to topping to counter the extreme stretch mentioned before. Under 300 watts each plant yielded 1.5 to 2.5 oz. be sure to watch trichomes with a handheld microscope.Dried buds are light in weight but very frosty, dense, and resinous. A long cure is recommened because after 8 weeks this beautiful, skunky, tropical, sweet, candy like aroma comes out of these buds. it is well worth the wait. Very sweet smelling and tasty buds!! The high is long lasting and can range from a racy, upbeat, energetic, fun high, to a contemplative couch lock and cerebral effect. Very good for artists whether it be musicians or whatever you do. pics attached


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 21, 2010)

imonedollar said:


> just put in a new order at The 'Tude and i picked up 5 of the Kandy Kush fem seeds (along with some others but im not concerned about those, for now)
> 
> 
> how are the yields? pretty above average??
> ...


I'm trimming a tray of this right now. 

Depends which pheno you get. There are two phenos, both behave identical until you get a few weeks into flowering. 

Kandy Kush #1 - Indica pheno - nice buds, semi-low yielding, dense, easy trim. finishes in 8 weeks. 

kandy kush #2 - Sativa pheno - Big buds, not so dense, yields pretty good, finishes in 9 weeks, a bitch to trim, every branch must be propped up to support bud weight.

both phenos smell exactly the same. Not sure on taste/effects yet. Must cure.


----------



## mrcharli3 (Dec 31, 2010)

got a free one at the tude topped at third true leaf set six headed stretch monster!!!it stretched as much as my haze cross four weeks in and filling in nice... on the clones they will be topped very aggressively and tied down firs run i don't do much top once and let go to see what they do...


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 31, 2010)

got the freebie too was just gonna throw it like the rest but got told off by riu lol seed is tiny tho but gonna give her a grow.


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 1, 2011)

i got a tiny bean aswell from the october promo at the tude. no problemo popping this biatch


----------



## H2grOw (Jan 4, 2011)

Got one as a freebie here as well. I'm considering planting one of these in the overgrown area in my backyard. Tying over is going to be part of the game plan as these are said to stretch into giants.


----------



## StickyResin (Jan 8, 2011)

I just planted a top 69 auto from attitude and got the reserva privada kandy kush as a freebie.
I have been updating my grows from bagseed . Please check them out Www.Youtube.Com/MikeMosiv


----------



## londonfog (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice smoke but does have a nice stretch..Has a finish time of about 70 days. Nice size buds ..much bigger then the OG buds.


----------



## Medical Grade (Jan 9, 2011)

i too, got a kandy kush seed for the free promo in dec. cant wait to grow it out  I have seen a few nice kandy kush grows on here. looks to be a great yielder!


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 10, 2011)

do you get a black trainwreck pheno out of the kandy kush? i might get a few packs after this one plant.


----------



## Bueno Time (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a RP Kandy Kush (freebie) right now at day 39 12/12 has the smallest buds of the four strains i am growing right now but its supposed to pack on alot of weight late like the Trainwreck side of the cross does.


----------



## hdcruiser07 (Jan 24, 2011)

H2grOw said:


> Got one as a freebie here as well. I'm considering planting one of these in the overgrown area in my backyard. Tying over is going to be part of the game plan as these are said to stretch into giants.


i too received KK seeds from promo.they actually sent me 2 instead of 1,i think they gave me 2 because they were so tiny.I mean really tiny.but both germinated and both are about 8 in. tall and growing very nice.
i hope this is some really nice smoke.just the name sounds like it is some tasty dank.
i like the smell and taste as much as the buzz,if not more.


----------



## sixxstring80 (Jan 31, 2011)

man im glad i found this thread. i got some freebies from the tude i want to pop but dont know much about. kandy kush is one and reserva pravada afrodite. dont know jack about either one. found a little info on KK but nothing on afrodite. anyone with any experience or info on these strains help would be appreciated. Also trying to find out if the afrodite is an auto because ive seen both.


----------



## Laxstar13 (Feb 19, 2011)

I got a freebi Kandy Kush seed from attutitude a few months back when I ordered some GHS church seeds.
I grew the KK out along side the chucrh and I have to say that I acctually am in love with the Kandy Kush I dont even wanna smoke the church any more.
Its not the biggest yeilder but supper dense little baseball nugs. Only thing is the plant did then to strech out a lot. But it went up perfictly stairt. which was pretty funny to see.
I flowered it for 9 weeks with a 2 week fluch useing AN nutes.


----------



## Medical Grade (Feb 19, 2011)

My Freebie KK is the runt of my garden right now.. vegging for 1 month, it has 3 nodes and is 10" tall.. kinda weak  the dutch passion blue berry on the other hand is 2 feet tall and has more nodes, it's going to be a monster!


----------



## jeeba (Mar 15, 2011)

46 Days into flowering.If these are small buds your ass must be connected to your forehead.400hps.


----------



## jethead (Mar 16, 2011)

jeeba said:


> View attachment 1495992 46 Days into flowering.If these are small buds your ass must be connected to your forehead.400hps.


Nice buds. I'll be growing mine soon outdoors. I might try to scog this one .


----------



## Killer Bud (Apr 7, 2011)

I like other also received KK as a freebee, which if it wasnt a freebee I would have ended up buying later on because I like Trainwreck very much, and also OG Kush so if its parents are those 2 it should be some decent smoke. 

I am almost 2 months into veg and its around 8-12 inches tall (somewhere around there) with a lanky stature. Deff can see the sativa in it. It had a rough start because when I started it my lighting was a little too high and the plant stretched alot so I had to prop it up so it didnt snap in half. Besides the streching caused by me the plant grew very nicely. Its very good with nutes but DOES NOT like alot of water. I only have 1 (should have germed both freebees), But Once its ready to be cloned I plan on taking a bunch of cuttings so I can plant a few outdoors and see how it yields. Has anyone tried growing outdoors? Id like to do my BB Cheese, DP White Widow, GHS SSH, and maybe one or two clones of the EC Sour Diesel clone outdoors this year along with with some KK. (I ended up being lucky enough to find a local grower here in Upstate NY that had access to EC Sour Diesel cuttings. Its hard to find local growers here in upstate NY due to harsh laws for growing, so getting clones here is almost impossable)..


----------



## reese dacapo (Apr 7, 2011)

I live in ny, have done grows upstate.....harsh laws??? Dude, I got caught with six budding plants and 30 vegging plants waiting to go outdoors, and all u get in ny is a cultivation ticket out of the public health law, it was a few hundred dollar fine n a slap on the wrist...


----------



## reese dacapo (Apr 7, 2011)

But anyways, anyone grown the kk outdoors? As I'd like this for future grows


----------



## thewiseman (Apr 8, 2011)

got a free one, and 5 weeks in hermied.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jun 16, 2011)

I grew a KK freebie and its super dank! Must be a sativa pheno because it stretched about 3x it's size when flowered. It grew huge crystal covered buds that weren't dense but yielded alot. It has a piney, skunky Kush taste combined with a strong dank smell. A real keeper for sure!


----------



## greenberg138 (Sep 16, 2011)

yeh kandy kush is super dank!!!!!!!!! i love how smooth it is..... top it twice .. supercrop till week 3 of flowering to control streach, and support branches.


----------



## porky501 (Feb 13, 2013)

I grew out my freebie Kandy Kush seed, and I'm glad I took a few clones before I did. Wow....extreme kush taste with a hint of sweetness, lighter nugs but very frosty. Great yield as well.....almost an oz from a knee high plant in a 1 litre pot. She's a 10/10 for potency for sure. Felt like a giddy high school kid again after the first couple of hits..... A keeper for my garden for sure.....


----------



## TriPurple (Feb 13, 2013)

porky501 said:


> I grew out my freebie Kandy Kush seed, and I'm glad I took a few clones before I did. Wow....extreme kush taste with a hint of sweetness, lighter nugs but very frosty. Great yield as well.....almost an oz from a knee high plant in a 1 litre pot. She's a 10/10 for potency for sure. Felt like a giddy high school kid again after the first couple of hits..... A keeper for my garden for sure.....


Way to clone!!!!!


----------



## hotrodharley (Feb 13, 2013)

This thread was long dead but . . . .. I grew out two RP Kandy Kush freebies. I have no idea why they have to give those seeds away. This is some kickass weed! After we get relocated it will be one of the first to be planted. One of the top 2 strains I grew out over the last year.


----------



## jimdandy (Feb 13, 2013)

Ha! Thread is old, But hey resurection is cool. I asked the same question years ago about freebies! I have heard and believe from some that its GREAT advertising for a seed company. Look at it this way, If you send out a freebie and it ends up being shit, do you really believe anyone will order your product? Example, my two best grows out of ten were freebies. G13 Pineapple Express, and RP Kandy Kush. I remember people on here bad mouthing G13 labs about their name,and the so called secrecy behind PE. You do a search on PE and you will discover it is a highly respected strain in great demand by those who have had her. Kandy Kush when grown right is INSANE! stinky,potent, heavy yielding strain. Ive got one more freebie that Im saving till I get my perpetual going! Its that good.

Moral of the story; G13 labs and Reserva Privada will get a lot of business and curiosity behind those strains. I hear the OG13 is super good also!!


----------



## bigseandd (Apr 14, 2013)

I have a Pineapple Express and kandy kush going side by side and the PE is almost done 75% cloudy trichs and have large colas but the KK is maybe 15% cloudy and is about a quarter of the size of the PE. The KK took forever to start to flower and seems very slow compared to anything I have ever grow. They both were put into flower 11 weeks ago.


----------



## smoke and coke (Apr 14, 2013)

bigseandd said:


> I have a Pineapple Express and kandy kush going side by side and the PE is almost done 75% cloudy trichs and have large colas but the KK is maybe 15% cloudy and is about a quarter of the size of the PE. The KK took forever to start to flower and seems very slow compared to anything I have ever grow. They both were put into flower 11 weeks ago.


wow at 11 weeks my PE would already be in the jars curing.

love the KK. i popped my last ceed of that recently.


----------



## bigseandd (Apr 14, 2013)

smoke and coke said:


> wow at 11 weeks my PE would already be in the jars curing.
> 
> love the KK. i popped my last ceed of that recently.


This has been my slowest grow yet. Temps have been a problem kinda cold. PE is getting pretty big


----------



## aisach (Apr 15, 2013)

Killer Bud said:


> I like other also received KK as a freebee, which if it wasnt a freebee I would have ended up buying later on because I like Trainwreck very much, and also OG Kush so if its parents are those 2 it should be some decent smoke.
> 
> I am almost 2 months into veg and its around 8-12 inches tall (somewhere around there) with a lanky stature. Deff can see the sativa in it. It had a rough start because when I started it my lighting was a little too high and the plant stretched alot so I had to prop it up so it didnt snap in half. Besides the streching caused by me the plant grew very nicely. Its very good with nutes but DOES NOT like alot of water. I only have 1 (should have germed both freebees),


We got this as a freebie at least 1 - 1 1/2 yrs ago. To me..it is nearly identical to our Tahoe OG kush. I can hardly tell the two apart in veg. The pheno we ended up with was leafy and hard to manicure. It did not like water. As an adult, it tolerated the water and nutes much the same as the other plants.
Trainwreck was a suprisingly pleasant, upbeat smoke. Shared it once with a friend who had several bad experiences with heavy indicas, and she was happy to finally have a relaxed and friendly good time on mj. Trainwreck rocks!


----------



## LivingCanvas (Apr 18, 2013)

That's crazy - I have 2 G13 Pineapple Express running and a RP Kandy Kush freebie (with a Bubba76 as my 4th for this run)
My Kandy Kush flowers are ~2x the size of my PE plants. PE one stretched to hell, other is 2 weeks behind (staggered harvest)
and staying pretty low.

I'm expecting some solid colas (~5-6) from the Kandy Kush, whereas I'm a bit disappointed in the PE right now. Even my Bubba 
looks like it'll out-yield the PEs.

Now I just wish I'd cloned the KK. :/

P.S. Running temps ~82-83 in Super Soil with CO2 supp.


----------



## jimdandy (Apr 19, 2013)

LivingCanvas said:


> That's crazy - I have 2 G13 Pineapple Express running and a RP Kandy Kush freebie (with a Bubba76 as my 4th for this run)
> My Kandy Kush flowers are ~2x the size of my PE plants. PE one stretched to hell, other is 2 weeks behind (staggered harvest)
> and staying pretty low.
> 
> ...


I grew both of these. Some of my best grows to date. Both were done in 2011. If the seeds are still the same and the weed Gods bless you, you are gonna have some FIRE for sure!!


----------



## kindnug (Apr 19, 2013)

Just a heads up on that G13labs Pineapple Express, the best pheno. is the stretchy low yielding one(hard nug buds).
The heavy yielders are lower potency+flavor, I kept the tall/nugget type PE.
Very heavy Trichome coverage + Tropical fruit flavor on my keeper.


----------



## brotherjericho (Apr 25, 2013)

^^ I only had one freebie seed, but it was the lanky, stretching phenotype with an average yield. But that shit can knock my head off! Glad I took two clones.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 26, 2013)

I've kept cloning mine for ~1 year now, afraid to let it go and never find this phenotype again.


----------



## jimdandy (Apr 26, 2013)

Grew one seed out and have another on deck. If its anywhere near the quality of the first i will wet myself. Straight up Fire!!


----------



## Wavels (Apr 26, 2013)

Got some RP freebies from attitude, harvested about 1 1/2 monts ago.

The three strains I grew out are all very nice.

Kandy Kush is a stretcher, so be prepared. Sweet kushy taste, sticky buds. 
I let it go about 9 weeks or so.

OG Kush#18 has much less stretch than KK, more kushy tasting, and more potent. Frosty.
9 weeks

Sour Kush(Headband) more stretch than OG#18 but much less than KK...WOW these are some tasty buds, delicious. Lots of sparkling trichs. Quite potent.
9 weeks

gonna buy some OG#18 and SK, as I should have cloned these girls.


----------



## jimdandy (Apr 26, 2013)

Wavels said:


> Got some RP freebies from attitude, harvested about 1 1/2 monts ago.
> 
> The three strains I grew out are all very nice.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the same promo I got in on. og kush,og18, sour kush, kandy kush, dna cannalope kush. Im glad to hear the good things about the 18 again. If 18 is more potent than the kandy, I must get some!


----------



## jhowdy17 (May 3, 2013)

kindnug said:


> Just a heads up on that G13labs Pineapple Express, the best pheno. is the stretchy low yielding one(hard nug buds).
> The heavy yielders are lower potency+flavor, I kept the tall/nugget type PE.
> Very heavy Trichome coverage + Tropical fruit flavor on my keeper.


Absolutely right about that. my freebie was a super huge yielder, stank like fuck, but had no flavor whatsoever...there seems to be a huge variety of phenos in that strain


----------



## SupaM (May 3, 2013)

I have two phenos of KK at wk nine, just harvested a PE, and have Headband coming down this week, all freebies from a while ago. Glad to hear everyone is enjoying them, and having success with each. I look forward to a good cure and finding a couple keepers. ATB!


----------



## jhowdy17 (May 10, 2013)

SupaM said:


> I have two phenos of KK at wk nine, just harvested a PE, and have Headband coming down this week, all freebies from a while ago. Glad to hear everyone is enjoying them, and having success with each. I look forward to a good cure and finding a couple keepers. ATB!


how was your veg time on the KK? i know OG is notoriously stretchy/slow vegging...


----------



## SupaM (May 10, 2013)

jhowdy17 said:


> how was your veg time on the KK? i know OG is notoriously stretchy/slow vegging...


My entire garden goes in Super Soil, so I let them veg for about a month to adjust, and get cuttings. One stayed relatively short, but the other almost tripled and ended up around 4ft. at harvest. ATB!


----------

